# Bottle baby starter kit



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I was just messaged that my little buckling is all good to go so I can pick him up!!!!! He had a little scouring going on.

I’m 99% sure I have everything I need for him except for the milk replacer which I will be stopping at TSC on my way to pick him up. But I’m so afraid I’m forgetting something I need for him. He is a two week old alpine. Currently on milk replacer. 

I’m so excited to bring this boy home as I was going to be picking him up Friday before he showed signs of scouring. So now I am driving to beat the snowstorm were in for to go pick him up and bring him home LOL 

Would anybody like to give me a list of necessities so I can make sure I have everything?

Also, he is currently with several other bucklings and they are fed them off replacer in one of those big buckets with several nipples on it. So does anyone have a good idea on how to start with his feedings since it’ll just be him now?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You need to find out why he has the scours. Scours is not a normal thing and means something is going on. I’m not meaning to try and burst your bubble but as a buyer I wouldn’t get one that is scouring and as a seller I wouldn’t let it go till it has been at least a few days with solid poop.
You are also going to have a very unhappy and stressed out boy on your hands going from being in a group of kids to just him. They are a herd animal and need a buddy.
As for nipples I would talk to the breeder and see if she has a nipple she will give to you. They can be total turds about changing nipples. If the breeder will give you a nipple or at least tell you where to buy one along the way to them then you also need the bottle part. Some nipples can go on coke bottles, glass bottles or just a bucket with a hole drilled out.
He will also be starting to nibble on hay and grain so make sure you have some for him. Also make sure you get the EXACT milk replacer that the breeder is using.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks! His vet and my vet weren’t concerned about the scours so I figured it was ok. It was my understanding it’s not really unusual for that to happen in babies at first. I hope he’s ok  

I’ve already asked what replacer he was on so I don’t stress him out switching like that. 

I didn’t think of the defusing certain nipples. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I should also add he won’t be complety alone as he will be in the pen right by my pregnant girls so he will have companions without trying to nurse them or something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is being alone for one so young.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> That really is being alone for one so young.


I don't dare put him in with my buck do I? Am I right in thinking he shouldn't be with the pregnant girls?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Maybe I should pull more cash out and just bring home 2 bucklings? I can just ask my fiancé for forgiveness later


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably the replacer is what’s making him scour. I’d try him with the buck, and if that doesn’t work then try the pregnant does.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If your fiancé is willing, personally I’d buy two kids. You could let them get a little older and then wether one (keeping the nicest of the two intact).
After having my first bottle baby, who was the only kid at the time and was SUPER lonely, I told myself I’d never get a single bottle baby again. Less than a year later though, I bought a 4 day old Mini-Nubian doeling and it just broke my heart seeing how lonesome she was, even when amongst my older goats. So a couple weeks later I got her a bottle buckling for a friend. She was completely fine after that and the two were best buds!

Also, milk replacer is not too expensive, but it isn’t nearly as good for a kid as whole milk from the store (or, in our case, straight from the cow!) would be, if that’s something you’d be able to do.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think he AND you will be much more happy with him having a buddy. He’s going to be way less lonely and he’s also not going to be all up your behind. 
Kids want to play! They want to bounce and jump and butt each other. Adults don’t really play. He’s going to try to play with them and get out right in his place.
Keep a eye on the scours. It could be something as simple as he got too much of his fair share of milk to something more serious like a bacteria. If it smells very awful and is super super loose I would hold off till he is totally over it. Since you have Goats I realize you are not just now going into Goats so just use your best judgment on it. If he is bouncing and happy then it’s probably something small and just needs to be watched.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Well. We are bringing home 2 boys  The alpine and a Saanen.










He had 3 kids left and one had a bit of yellow gunk by his eyes and nose which was unfortunate because that's the 2nd boy I would have picked as I liked his look better. Since I'm still new-ish, I didn't feel brave enough to take that on not knowing what was going on with him. I didn't see any signs of lose stools in their pen or other signs of issues with these boys. These 2 boys were talking and walking around more when we were in the pen. They've been wormed. They were born December 29th I believe as he said they'll be 3 weeks and 3 days tomorrow.

I pray they're healthy and live long happy lives with us. I'll get better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! They are just TOO cute!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So he had them in the same building/shed as pigs. Different closed off pen but still same shed. That doesn't seem ok in my head but is that ok? I have them home. There's no going back. I let my "so cute baby" emotions get the best of me and am determined they will be healthy and happy here. Ugh, I need better self control. Lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! I’m curious, how many times per day was the breeder feeding them, and how much at each feeding?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> So cute! I'm curious, how many times per day was the breeder feeding them, and how much at each feeding?


He was feeding them 3 times a day right now and was feeding in a bucket that hangs on the wall with several nipples on it. So they could drink as much or as little as they wanted really. So it will be a bit of a learning curve to actually be fed bottles each separate and getting the amounts down.

Talking to him up until tonight, I thought he was pretty experienced. But turns out after talking tonight while picking them up,he's pretty new to goats himself.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Such sweet, adorable, boys!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I just came out this morning and my little skunk stripe boy is dead  The one I specifically went up there for! He looked good last night. Playing with the other boy. They both ate before I went to bed. They were both cuddled up in the heating barrel when I went in and were still in there when I came out. But he has some soft stools on his rear so he was not cleared up. I was already on my way up before other replies of being cleared up and such and he looked good and healthy and playful. I trusted the guy was correct that he was all clear. Oh my god I’m so heartbroken!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry. You could have a necropsy done at the vet.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> So sorry. You could have a necropsy done at the vet.


Is there a time limit to get that done? 
We are in a blizzard that is supposed to continue until tomorrow so there's no going out unless absolutely necessary right now  Powers been out twice already since 6am. Luckily only for about 15-20 mins each time. It was a late night and early but already long morning.

So here I sit with my youngest and our Saanen buckling in a diaper. Trying to convince Finley that she cannot feed the goat him Cheerios


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. My heart breaks for you for your loss.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so sorry you lost him. 

I love your daughter’s name! And the pictures are precious!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I just feel so stupid and like I completely let him down. I was so excited for him.

I just talked to the guy I got them from. He was very apologetic and I truly think he believed he was good to go and said again he was pooping solid. He said he was getting another group on Wednesday and is willing to bring my pick down to me. At no charge of course. Apparently he gets them from a farm that milks and they just get rid of all the bucklings.

I'm nervous about trying another from the same guy but yet the others are healthy and doing well so maybe it was just this guy and the added stress before he was fully healed did him in. He will send me photos of kids when he gets them home.

What do you guys think? I need a friend for the one we have and it's hard to find them around me right now. Do I dare get another from him? What should I look for and/or ask about the buckling I'm interested in?

Also, he said there should be more alpines and Nubians and Nubian/cross. But he's heard Nubians don't always handle winter the best? Is that true?

I have quite a bit more research to do in the next couple days.

Also, with the blizzard and since he's alone for now, would it be neat to keep him in the house the whole time?

He's getting lots of love from the kids!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

In all the sadness of this morning.... I wanted to share some more cute photos. The kids have decided to name him Zeus. And my 3 year old is very helpful feeding him


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

It'd be fine to keep the little Saanen in the house for now.
If you decide to get another kid from the same guy, I'd go there myself and try to pick the healthiest, bounciest kid of the bunch. Although that would be kind of hard, because I always feel for the sickliest ones....  It might be better to wait for at least a couple days after he brings the next batch of kids to his home, before picking one out. It is stressful already and another move within the same couple days could be dangerous - as you've already found out, kids can go down very quickly. 

Since the guy isn't the breeder of the kid, I can't really think of any questions to ask him about the kid or your choice...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You just have to keep him cold. I'm not sure how far you have to drive but I would go there to pick one out.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I am so very sorry for your loss. (((hugs))). And your kiddos are adorable, both human and goat!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You just have to keep him cold. I'm not sure how far you have to drive but I would go there to pick one out.


It's an hour and half one way.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

I'm glad to hear that the guy is showing remorse and that this wasn't one of "those" type of deals. I agree, I would still go there to pick one out though vs having him bring one.

He really shouldn't have offered that one up, especially with these being your first ones.

Which milk replacer is it just out of curiosity?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Korita said:


> I just feel so stupid and like I completely let him down


Um... the vets involved didn't see a problem. There's no way you can hold yourself to an impossible standard! You consulted with your vet, and people on here; loved him; and did the best you could.

Regarding a replacement, if it were me I'd also drive the two hours or whatever to choose myself; or, see if the guy would refund you and take that same amount to a breeder.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the guy is showing remorse and that this wasn't one of "those" type of deals. I agree, I would still go there to pick one out though vs having him bring one.
> 
> ...


I can't even remember now but it's one he gets in bulk at a place I don't have near me. So he sent me home with some to help transfer them over to the replacer I got. He was very nice and willing to do so when I asked for some to help with the transition. But they hadn't even started transitioning as he mixed up fresh for us on the way home in bottles.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm sorry if this was covered already, but can he or you be certain these babies have had sufficient colostrum?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Kath G. said:


> I'm sorry if this was covered already, but can he or you be certain these babies have had sufficient colostrum?


I didn't even think to ask that. Why did I not ask that?!?! He's 3 weeks old so I didn't think of the colostrum.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Has he mentioned anything about having difficulty with other ones? I'm just skeptical sometimes of how people mix milk replacer or even what kind they use. Kids tummy's are quite finicky.

I'm skeptical because: when I went to purchase a young llama from this lady, she had had another one there she was feeding a bottle. She was mixing a tablespoon, yes that's right, a tablespoon of replacer into a 16oz bottle! She ended up coming home with me and is healthy. (but evil, story for another time. I will say this, take peoples advice on not bottle feeding a llama. I didnt and am now regretting it)

Went off track there, but I think it's still relevent. I've had a few people that have taken some of my bottle babies that thought milk replacer worked similar to that lady too. (I've since only been giving them to people I know have had them before from either me or others.)

Which kind of replacer did you pick up?

Also how much were these kids if I may ask?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

There's a lot to learn for both you, and it seems the seller, please don't beat yourself up!

I'm not saying it's wrong at all, but usually with a dairy-excess reseller, the mentality is quite a bit different than for a backyard herd.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Has he mentioned anything about having difficulty with other ones? I'm just skeptical sometimes of how people mix milk replacer or even what kind they use. Kids tummy's are quite finicky.
> 
> I'm skeptical because: when I went to purchase a young llama from this lady, she had had another one there she was feeding a bottle. She was mixing a tablespoon, yes that's right, a tablespoon of replacer into a 16oz bottle! She ended up coming home with me and is healthy. (but evil, story for another time. I will say this, take peoples advice on not bottle feeding a llama. I didnt and am now regretting it)
> 
> ...


One tablespoon for 16oz? Oh my gosh. That's just common sense WAY off. Did this lady never have kids or grandkids on formula? Or common sense? Even I know that's crazy. That's like serving a single cube of cheese on a giant dinner plate with a glass of water for a growing toddler.

I attached a picture of the replacer. I plan to mix it according to the directions on the package. Then follow the 10-12% of body weight into oz for how much he should drink each day. Is that right? Would whole cow milk be better? Or perhaps part replacer part whole milk even better than only replacer?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Whole cow milk would definitely be better than replacer. You will have to introduce it slowly though, so as not to upset his stomach.

I've heard that doing part whole milk/part replacer is not good for them, but I don't remember why...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Korita said:


> One tablespoon for 16oz? Oh my gosh. That's just common sense WAY off. Did this lady never have kids or grandkids on formula? Or common sense? Even I know that's crazy. That's like serving a single cube of cheese on a giant dinner plate with a glass of water for a growing toddler.


 Yes, it was quite alarming. She mixed up a bottle in front of me and even had it written on her directions! She was a very sweet old lady whose heart was in the right place and who originally rescued her too, but I have no idea where she came up with that.


Korita said:


> I attached a picture of the replacer. I plan to mix it according to the directions on the package. Then follow the 10-12% of body weight into oz for how much he should drink each day. Is that right? Would whole cow milk be better? Or perhaps part replacer part whole milk even better than only replacer?


As far as the whole milk vs replacer, I'm not sure, as I've personally never went with whole milk. I seem to remember @happybleats having a good read on bottle babies and how to go about it. I'll see if I can find it.


Goat_Scout said:


> I've heard that doing part whole milk/part replacer is not good for them, but I don't remember why...


I seem to recall this too, also not coming up with a reason why.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lstein said:


> I seem to remember @happybleats having a good read on bottle babies and how to go about it. I'll see if I can find it.


Here it is.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don’t use dumor! Oh my gosh I would rather put a kid down then touch that stuff again! Go with the whole milk. I have never had a single issue with whole milk. Some replacers were ok for some kids while others they had loose poop and dumor just flat out killed my kids and after making a post on FB I wasn’t the only one who had a issue with dumor products.
Those dairy kids are kinda a flip the coin on their health. Ok, maybe that’s not totally fair but in my area. Those bucklings were how I first started in Goats. Out of 3 breeders I only had good luck with 1. He made sure that even though they were basically throw away kids they got colostrum, had a nice clean place to be born and just went the extra mile to not set them up for death. 
If you go for a buddy then I would swing by tractor supply and get this stuff called specto guard. That stuff is awesome on scours! If your little guy has scours just assume it’s because of a bacteria (e. Coli, salmonella etc.) and get a bottle of that stuff. I really can not tell you how sorry I am that you lost the little kid


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Don't use dumor! Oh my gosh I would rather put a kid down then touch that stuff again! Go with the whole milk. I have never had a single issue with whole milk. Some replacers were ok for some kids while others they had loose poop and dumor just flat out killed my kids and after making a post on FB I wasn't the only one who had a issue with dumor products.
> Those dairy kids are kinda a flip the coin on their health. Ok, maybe that's not totally fair but in my area. Those bucklings were how I first started in Goats. Out of 3 breeders I only had good luck with 1. He made sure that even though they were basically throw away kids they got colostrum, had a nice clean place to be born and just went the extra mile to not set them up for death.
> If you go for a buddy then I would swing by tractor supply and get this stuff called specto guard. That stuff is awesome on scours! If your little guy has scours just assume it's because of a bacteria (e. Coli, salmonella etc.) and get a bottle of that stuff. I really can not tell you how sorry I am that you lost the little kid


Yikes, I didn't know about that. Edited my post saying it was ok!  I can't remember if that's what I've used or not. I thought it was...but not anymore!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Don't use dumor! Oh my gosh I would rather put a kid down then touch that stuff again! Go with the whole milk. I have never had a single issue with whole milk. Some replacers were ok for some kids while others they had loose poop and dumor just flat out killed my kids and after making a post on FB I wasn't the only one who had a issue with dumor products.
> Those dairy kids are kinda a flip the coin on their health. Ok, maybe that's not totally fair but in my area. Those bucklings were how I first started in Goats. Out of 3 breeders I only had good luck with 1. He made sure that even though they were basically throw away kids they got colostrum, had a nice clean place to be born and just went the extra mile to not set them up for death.
> If you go for a buddy then I would swing by tractor supply and get this stuff called specto guard. That stuff is awesome on scours! If your little guy has scours just assume it's because of a bacteria (e. Coli, salmonella etc.) and get a bottle of that stuff. I really can not tell you how sorry I am that you lost the little kid


Thank you! I picked up some corid yesterday just in case we have scours as that's what the vet said to use for scours. Is that not ok?

Also, I have whole milk in the house (thanks to young kids of the human variety) but no other milk replacer then the dumor. I have colostrum replacer on hand just in case my pregnant girls don't milk right away. I can't get someone to get different replacer right now because it's white-out conditions here. So I would have to just switch him completely to the whole milk then. What can/should I do to make it the easiest on him?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just slowly change him. When it killed my kids it was that specific bag. I used 2 bags before that, opened the next and fed them and 4 hours later half were dead the other half were dying. 
Corid is for cocci. If he is 3 weeks go ahead and start him on a 5 day treatment. Actually hold up. First what color is the scours? Second instead of doing a prevention you can just take a sample into the vet and have them check and see if it’s cocci causing the scours. 
Others: Corid kills all stages of cocci correct? I believe it does but let’s double check


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Just slowly change him. When it killed my kids it was that specific bag. I used 2 bags before that, opened the next and fed them and 4 hours later half were dead the other half were dying.
> Corid is for cocci. If he is 3 weeks go ahead and start him on a 5 day treatment. Actually hold up. First what color is the scours? Second instead of doing a prevention you can just take a sample into the vet and have them check and see if it's cocci causing the scours.
> Others: Corid kills all stages of cocci correct? I believe it does but let's double check


He pooped berries last night when we got him home. I don't see signs of scours in the pen or on him but he hasn't pooped since bringing him in the house now either. Is he constipated maybe? Just doesn't need to poop? I guess how often should a kid be pooping? I did sniff near his rear and there's a strange scent to it but clean. Yes, I sniffed his butt. I will do anything for my animals lol

Aaahhhhh I don't think I'll do bottle babies ever again. They can come weaned and they're older the next time we get a new one to add to the herd without the momma attached.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I wouldn't rule out bottle babies, the ones I've raised have been trouble free. I've even raised one bottle baby next to his dam-raised siblings and had almost the exact same weights of siblings at 8 and 12 weeks! But, I wouldn't personally recommend buying from a reseller again in your set-up, where each one is precious; like I said, it's a different set of expectations and a lot more unknowns. He can't possibly know about the delivery, first care afterwards, etc... Some dairies by me even give them away, so you never know what kind of care and colostrum those poor babies have gotten.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol do you know how many butts and other body parts I have sniffed before we’re farm girls we do what needs to be done! 
I also wouldn’t throw the towel in on bottle babies. I agree if this is something you like and enjoy to others someone else. If the guy is willing to give you another one and you do want to go threw with it be very picky on which one you get. Anything looks off and pass. You want bright eyes, bouncing, tail up (I noticed tail was down on the one you lost) 
As for poop when did you bring him in the house? I have honestly never kept track of how often they poop just that there is poop lol if it hasn’t been that long give him time and watch for him acting like his tummy hurts. If you get nervous about it just give a enema. It won’t harm in it’s just going to royally tick him off lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just take that replacer back if it isn't opened. Unfortunately that replacer has killed a lot of kids.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Just take that replacer back if it isn't opened. Unfortunately that replacer has killed a lot of kids.


It isn't opened yet as I had some of the other stuff from him and I hadn't mixed new stuff to start switching yet. But I don't have a lot to slowly change over to whole milk. Also, does it make a difference if it's pasturized whole milk or not?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If it is available in your state (and isn’t crazily expensive) I’d give fresh - unpasteurized - milk, if it’s not, pastureized milk will do just fine.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol do you know how many butts and other body parts I have sniffed before we're farm girls we do what needs to be done!
> I also wouldn't throw the towel in on bottle babies. I agree if this is something you like and enjoy to others someone else. If the guy is willing to give you another one and you do want to go threw with it be very picky on which one you get. Anything looks off and pass. You want bright eyes, bouncing, tail up (I noticed tail was down on the one you lost)
> As for poop when did you bring him in the house? I have honestly never kept track of how often they poop just that there is poop lol if it hasn't been that long give him time and watch for him acting like his tummy hurts. If you get nervous about it just give a enema. It won't harm in it's just going to royally tick him off lol


I can about imagine  Sorry if TMI but I had to have an enema once after my c-section and I did not like it at all either lol

I brought him in the house about 6:30 this morning so I haven't witnessed poop in 8 hours. That can't be normal. He's walking around, talking, exploring and has eaten and taken naps though.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> If it is available in your state (and isn't crazily expensive) I'd give fresh - unpasteurized - milk, if it's not, pastureized milk will do just fine.


I wonder if my neighbor would sell me some? He's a dairy. I'll have to ask him


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

He just pooped. Is was sort of berries but all still stuck with together in a bigger clump. Golden color. I know they’ll poop an orange-ish yellow shortly after birth but at almost 3 1/2 weeks should they be darker likes adults now?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree that if you haven’t opened the bag take it back. Change over to the whole milk the best you can but in all honesty I have gone from replacer and real goat milk straight to whole milk without a issue. I thought you were already using the replacer. You gotta kinda weigh the risks and both do but I would chance going straight to whole.
Is the poop pretty hard? Simply not being runny or loose is great.....as long as it’s not super hard and he is straining to poop. The replacer might be a little on the rich side if it is hard. Before I tossed the replacer I used to water it down a tad. It always seemed to just be too rich. I even started doing that with calf replacer with the calfs and has made a huge difference. 
Man once you have kids all pride goes out the window lol I was in a accident when I was 5 and had to get enemas too and although I was pretty high on pain killers and don’t remember any of it my mom said I would scream bloody murder simply because I didn’t like it.
And yes!!!! Ask your neighbor! If anyone is going to be honest and or make sure they sell you a good healthy kid it will be your neighbor that you see all the time lol￼


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree that if you haven't opened the bag take it back. Change over to the whole milk the best you can but in all honesty I have gone from replacer and real goat milk straight to whole milk without a issue. I thought you were already using the replacer. You gotta kinda weigh the risks and both do but I would chance going straight to whole.
> Is the poop pretty hard? Simply not being runny or loose is great.....as long as it's not super hard and he is straining to poop. The replacer might be a little on the rich side if it is hard. Before I tossed the replacer I used to water it down a tad. It always seemed to just be too rich. I even started doing that with calf replacer with the calfs and has made a huge difference.
> Man once you have kids all pride goes out the window lol I was in a accident when I was 5 and had to get enemas too and although I was pretty high on pain killers and don't remember any of it my mom said I would scream bloody murder simply because I didn't like it.
> And yes!!!! Ask your neighbor! If anyone is going to be honest and or make sure they sell you a good healthy kid it will be your neighbor that you see all the time lol￼


Oh gosh true story about pride going out the window after kids. I had a c-section with my first (but all the way through labor) and I thought I couldn't feel any more loss of pride or embarrassment. I was wrong with baby #2 and 3 when they came naturally ha ha Wouldn't trade my difficult little turds for the world though.

I'm not positive on how much he's eating for sure yet as this is the first day with us and he's adjusting from going from free range bucket with several nipples filled a couple times a day to getting a bottle. But I'm going to do the math according to his weight about how much I'd need and call to ask him if he's willing to sell some (whatever amount I figure I'll need) out of the bulk tank maybe every couple-few days.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok some good news! First, the guy I got the bucklings from days the dairy leaves the kids with the mom for about 5 days. So they should be getting their fair share of good colostrum! 

If he transfers them to his place Wednesday, how long do you think I should wait to bring a new one here so they aren’t too stressed?

Talked to my neighbor. He’s more than happy to get me unpasteurized whole milk. 

But he asked if I prefer treated or untreated. He feeds treated (a cow that has antibiotics on her system) to his calves and they’re good. But I don’t know if that affects goats. Should I get treated or untreated for my bottle buck?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I misunderstood! I thought the neighbor had fair Goats! 
But I sold to with not treated. You don’t really want any kind of antibiotic resistance going on and I see that as being the first step in going that way. So you can get milk straight from the cow? That’s going to be even better then whole milk from a store! If he has jerseys go for that milk lol they have a huge amount of butter fat. One year I raise a batch of bottle kids off my jersey and they did wonderful! I swear by whole milk from the store but straight from the cow would be my choice.
I think I would see if you could meet him right as he gets home with the kids. It will be one good stress instead of stressed twice. They won’t have to change milk 3X and if they did pick up something from his place that caused the scours they wouldn’t be near that. I’m thinking the pigs and scours are related.
My parents neighbors kept loosing foals one year, the first thing the vet asked was if there was pigs raised in the pig ever before. I keep my pigs very far from my Goats even though I have no clue what the vets thought was behind asking that.


----------



## vamcbride (Jan 28, 2016)

I am so sorry about your loss. We had same happen to us. Within 24 hours we lost our little guy. I learned a lot from that experience. One, is to never take home a sick goat, or one that is not acting like a goat -ie being a handful. I love the quiet ones, but it turns out, that means they are sick. I selected another baby, who was quiet, but decided not to bring it home until I felt she was acting like a goat. 2 weeks later, she was dead. This time at the breeders, not at my house. It was so heart breaking. Now I have 2 wonderful little bottle babies. I learned my lesson, and picked ones that acted like goats, no scours, and over all healthy. Trust your instinct! Also, i take their temps if they show any soft stool, or don't act normally. if temps are not 101-103, something is wrong! Keep in mind that if they are running around, as healthy goats do, temps might go high temporarily, but you need to take it again when and if it not down, do something NOW. We saved a baby that spiked temp at 105.5 with scours, because we caught it early. It felt like a win after losing 2 by not paying attention. Bottle babies are wonderful! I will also never use formula again. I use whole cows milk from the store - pasteurized - this is the best luck i have had with babies. We have had 8 bottle babies, and the ones we have now are the best. I think the experience we gained helped us a great deal. we now have Benamine and Naxcel in our medicine cabinet, as well as Corrid and probiotics. I hope this helps.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

So against my gut feeling, I went ahead and got the new buckling right away as I needed a buddy for Zeus (white one) so I could focus on my little Wendy Darling. We haven't named him yet. The plan is Peter Pan but if my Wendy girl doesn't make it, I'd be heartbroken to have a Peter with no Wendy. He looks awesome. Spunky, healthy, head butting and jumping everywhere. The boys like each other.










And who knew when I did a make over to my once useless entry closet with crap sliding doors, that it would come in handy for baby goats  The space under, I actually made for the dogs food and water, a bed and a place to lock them up when muddy and wet from coming in or if they are being too jumpy for someone coming in the house. Zeus is small enough yet that he can slip through. Maybe I should redo the railing so it is goat friendly? Ya know..... for all the goats I'll probably have in the house over the next how many years he he


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh my, that is cute! Sorry you had to go through all of that with the first boy. When I saw that picture I thought he didn't look good. Look for that hunchiness you can see in your first photo. Even if eating, walking around, might be first sign. I'm a bit suspicious of the being with mom for 5 days and then instantly feeding from a bucket feeder. Its just not that easy of a transition and someone getting rid of babies like that won't likely have the time to train, unless the guy you got them from does it.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Play time with Zeus, my (spoiled rotten girl) Gypsy and Daddy









And our new boy (still to be named) meeting Duke, my silly goose that loves me and attacks everyone else lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yeah! She has bright healthy looking eyes and her tail is up and not hunched up. Just off those two pictures she looks more healthy then the last baby. Your white guy looks so happy to have her!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m struggling with names for him. So the white one is Zeus so we will do some Greek goddess name for a doeling for him. But I don’t know what to do for the new boy (alpine). I have a few ideas but I like themes. Like 2 of my does and my older buck are Ricky, Lucy and Ethel. 

Name ideas for new boy so far are:
Eragon (doeling would be Saphira)
Yoshi (doeling would be Princess Peach)
Bandit (doeling would be Frog)

He’s definitely a spunky little guy. They are both so playful and happy to have each other. They sure have helped me perk up a bit and laugh at there silliness tonight.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I love the idea of Eragon and Saphira, that may be a biased opinion because that is one of my favorite series (next to The Fault in our Stars)


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Our new boy and Gypsy playing. She's such a good dog with our critters.


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

goat girls said:


> I love the idea of Eragon and Saphira, that may be a biased opinion because that is one of my favorite series (next to The Fault in our Stars)


That's my favorite so far too! That's actually the book my hubby is reading to our almost 3 year old for bedtime right now so he votes for Eragon too. He doesn't care about cute kid books but loves it when daddy reads "real stories". They already went through the Spiderwick Chronicles.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

My bother is reading Spiderwick, I didn't care for it that much.


----------

